# Dungeons and Dragons



## eccentricemma (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, this is a post on behalf of my husband who is looking for players!

" Dungeons and Dragons, Povoa de Midoes (2nd Edition AD&D). We are two players and one dungeon master looking to establish a regular game. We will play a one day adventure on Sunday 12th Dec from 12 noon. If you are interested in playing please contact Tommy either at tommydoesntcare @yahoo .co .uk or 961196795 or 00447984197420

Any experience or ability welcome, players from 11 years old upwards. We play in English. "

Please make him happy and come to his game!


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

eccentricemma said:


> Hi, this is a post on behalf of my husband who is looking for players!
> 
> " Dungeons and Dragons, Povoa de Midoes (2nd Edition AD&D). We are two players and one dungeon master looking to establish a regular game. We will play a one day adventure on Sunday 12th Dec from 12 noon. If you are interested in playing please contact Tommy either at tommydoesntcare @yahoo .co .uk or 961196795 or 00447984197420
> 
> ...


I have to be honest I didn't know people were still playing this! My brother never let me play.  

Hope you find players.


----------

